# No more F1 on TV!



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> We went to digital a LONG time ago. If for no other reason to add cable modem connection.
> 
> I like the digital and gladly pay the extra for it. Well maybe not gladly, but I do not mind that charge as much as the continuing removal of items from bundles, then charging extra for the removed part, plus raising the price on teh bundle.
> 
> Whne ht ethe gov going to get smart and remove the cable monolpoly, it will come.


I have digital for the same reason...the cable modem. I really wanted DSL, but I am two miles (roughly) too far from the nearest exchange. Cable modem and therefore digital cable was the only choice for broadband.

Of course now that I have gone back to school at night, I never watch it...it stays permanently set to Disney this days...


----------



## christy98M3 (Mar 29, 2004)

That sucks. I don't know what I would do without speed. :yikes:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> Welcome to the east coast, we have had this treatment from Comcast for years :tsk: I do get the HDTV signal for no "additional cost" over the *regular* digital pricing :loco:


My cable company tries to pass that off as a "value added" feature as well... :tsk:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> We went to digital a LONG time ago. If for no other reason to add cable modem connection.
> 
> I like the digital and gladly pay the extra for it. Well maybe not gladly, but I do not mind that charge as much as the continuing removal of items from bundles, then charging extra for the removed part, plus raising the price on teh bundle.
> 
> Whne ht ethe gov going to get smart and remove the cable monolpoly, it will come.


If the "features" of digital in my area were of more value to me, I wouldn't have a problem paying the extra cost in my area though. My cable company's digital cable "features" just plain suck and it's not worth the extra money IMO.

The digital channels look okay, but analog signals are just "shoveled" onto digital... it doesn't make the picture any cleaner... and most of the "new channels" are worthless to me. Oh... let me play the music channels that are audio only while burning in an image on my TV and listen to music with crappy compression rates.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Digital cable is a joke. It's a way for cable companies to cram more lower-quality signal onto the wire, and re-create the revenue stream they lost when TVs and VCRs all became 'cable-ready.' A lot of providers (including mine) shovel their junk-ass analog signal onto it, making matters worse (since it now needs to MPEG-encode a ****ty signal).

And yes, most providers now require you to get their full digital TV package to get broadband, since it's easier for them to filter out all analog signals at their outsude equipment box (that you can't get to). Luckily I got my service before that, so I have my cablemodem and full analog service.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Digital cable is a joke. It's a way for cable companies to cram more lower-quality signal onto the wire, and re-create the revenue stream they lost when TVs and VCRs all became 'cable-ready.' A lot of providers (including mine) shovel their junk-ass analog signal onto it, making matters worse (since it now needs to MPEG-encode a ****ty signal).
> 
> And yes, most providers now require you to get their full digital TV package to get broadband, since it's easier for them to filter out all analog signals at their outsude equipment box (that you can't get to). Luckily I got my service before that, so I have my cablemodem and full analog service.


Move to satellite services man. DirecTV, Dish Network, or Vroom. Vroom is HD ready out of the box.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Move to satellite services man. DirecTV, Dish Network, or Vroom. Vroom is HD ready out of the box.


Is Vroom new? Never heard of it.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Is Vroom new? Never heard of it.


Just recently started seeing their ads on TV. They concentrate on their "HD" content, 30+ HD only channels in their STANDARD package.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> Move to satellite services man. DirecTV, Dish Network, or Vroom. Vroom is HD ready out of the box.


I'm paying $13 for my TV service...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> I'm paying $13 for my TV service...


And how much more would it cost you to get Speed on that same service? :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> And how much more would it cost you to get Speed on that same service? :dunno:


Just to get SPEED on 2 sets, it looks like another $55/mo. That only includes the sports tier, not any movie chans, or espanol or anything.


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Is Vroom new? Never heard of it.


Its called Voom by the way...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Just to get SPEED on 2 sets, it looks like another $55/mo. That only includes the sports tier, not any movie chans, or espanol or anything.


Ouch. I pay that much a month with Dish only because I have a few premium channels and, um, some other channels :eeps: . If having Speed is a must then I suggest you get DirecTV. When I had DTV, on the basic package with Speed I was paying about $34/mo plus another $20 for HBO and Skinemax, and $5 for an additional receiver. Or if you plan on getting HD later, go with Dish because they're having that promotion where a new HD receiver is free, if they have it available.

Again, tribe members are welcome to stop by my pad for F1 viewing on TiVO, if you guys let me know ahead of time.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

The only solution for this kind of crap is for the FCC to get off their buttocks and mandate a la carte channel ordering from all providers. That would save us money and weed out a lot of crap.

I suspect the only reason they're doing this to Speed on your cable system is they recognize that Speed viewers are a pretty fanatical bunch and most will pay up.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> Ouch. I pay that much a month with Dish only because I have a few premium channels and, um, some other channels :eeps: . If having Speed is a must then I suggest you get DirecTV. When I had DTV, on the basic package with Speed I was paying about $34/mo plus another $20 for HBO and Skinemax, and $5 for an additional receiver. Or if you plan on getting HD later, go with Dish because they're having that promotion where a new HD receiver is free, if they have it available.
> 
> Again, tribe members are welcome to stop by my pad for F1 viewing on TiVO, if you guys let me know ahead of time.


Well, when I get an HD set, I was planning on going DirectHD, though a friend who has it is now considering Voom. I need to cut down a tree, though, since I recently noticed that it's now well in the way of my existing DTV dish.

Too bad you have a TiVo. If you had replayTV I could just stream it from you.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Too bad you have a TiVo. If you had replayTV I could just stream it from you.


Can't look a gift horse in the mouth. Heck, it was the BEST wedding present I received, IMHO.  Even my wife would agree with me.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I'm paying $13 for my TV service...


 :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> :thumbup:


:banghead:


----------



## Maverick (Jun 25, 2003)

Comcast took my Speed off at New Year.  Still waiting to see whether to get digital or DTV.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Kaz said:


> FCUK!
> 
> Sometime within the last day or so, my cable company has replaced SPEED with focking MTV2, and moved SPEED to digital.
> 
> ...


uhhh, would it make too much sense to get the digital package :dunno: IMO cable is worthless without it  :tsk:


----------

